

IBM highlights the Java 7 up and coming features - alrex021
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-java7.html

======
j_baker
The things here look somewhat cool. It's too bad that the title is about as
unappealing as you can get. What hacker is really going to be interested in
"Java technology, IBM style"? You might as well just say "COBOL technology,
Microsoft style".

~~~
alrex021
My bad. I copied the title as it was on the post itself. Hopefully it is now
somewhat more meaningful.

------
bitwize
Shouldn't Oracle be hyping up the new Java 7 features (coming soon at only
$1999/seat)?

~~~
kevindication
No, they'll release Java 7.0.0.1 for free. If you want security updates and
other bug fixes just fork over a couple grand for a Jmetalink account.

Tongue-in-cheek, obviously. IBM's implementation is generally a good one as
well, and is likely to always be free, which should keep Oracle doing the
same.

------
paulitex
The real news here is JVM 7 not Java 7. "Java 7 will provide improvements that
allow implementers of compilers for dynamically typed languages to produce
implementations for the Java runtime more easily, and for those
implementations to run at much greater performance."

That's very good news for users of Clojure, Groovy, JRuby, Jython, and other
languages > Java 7

------
ShabbyDoo
I hope they don't forget to include the "released and available for use"
feature. IBM seemed to forget about this for over a year after Sun had
released JDK5.

